# The camel auction and a trade



## moosehead (Jan 16, 2019)

Few years ago my wife Sue and I went on vacation to Tunisia . That when it was nice and safe to visit. We stayed in the area known as Hammamet and the hotel was right on the beach and the folks who worked there were wonderful. We, even today, keep in touch with some of them through email. 

Anyway while sitting around the pool one day we decided to find out if there was anything to do..That is, different.

I asked the clerk at the front desk and he told me that every Saturday there was a camel market some 10 miles away from the resort. Not many tourists go there, however. 

Of course, when he said that, we had to go.

On the Saturday we took the local bus to the Camel Market. 

When we arrived at the market place it was just like a farmer's market only with camels for sale. Lots of camels. I don't know how many people from where we came from have ever heard the noise that camels make but it was loud, noisy and not exactly something I'd want to listen to all day long. But, as Sue noted, they do have very nice eyes.....

So, We wandered around looking at camels and goats . Anyway, as we passed by one camel stall I heard a "Pssst"...One of the vendors was trying to get my attention...I turned toward him and he had a huge smile on his face and motioned for me to come over....

As I walked toward him his smile broadened. He was either very glad to see me or he thought I was going to buy a camel or maybe even a goat.

This Camel Vendor looked like someone who just stepped out of the movie Lawrence of Arabia.

"Mister," He said, "You American?"

"Uh, No," I replied, "I'm from Canada."

"Ahhhh, Niagara Falls.....I know all about Canada. Lots of snow and polar bears."

"Not really. Anyway, you have very nice camels." That's all I could think of saying...

"Is that lovely lady your Wife?"

"Yes, yes she is."

"I see, mister, She is Chinese..Yes?"

Now I had no idea where this was going but, hey, it WAS Tunisia.

"Yes she is."

He looked around and then spoke.....

"Mister, I will give you one very healthy camel and two goats for your Wife."

"Pardon?"

"A camel and two goats....for your Wife."

"What,'' I asked, "Would my Wife want with a camel, not to mention two goats..???"

"No, No, Mister...I want to TRADE with you...OK..OK..I will GIVE you TWO very healthy camels, two goats and a years supply of camel food...you give me your Wife."

I couldn't believe what I was hearing...Still...Nobody else back home had one camel as a pet, let alone TWO...And, with two goats, well, I wouldn't have to cut the lawns anymore....

I thanked Lawrence of Arabia and walked back to Sue....

"Guess what?"

"What?"

"I was offered two very healthy camels AND two goats."

"Why in the world would he offer you those?"

"A trade."

"A what?"

"A trade...I get the camels and goats...and you go the other way..."

"You MUST be kidding!"

"Nope," I replied, " But I turned him down. I don't think it was a fair trade...Camels don't cook."

She didn't talk to me for the rest of the day.....


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2019)

is that  deal  still   valid?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## IKE (Jan 16, 2019)

Swap animals for a wife ?.......boy do I feel silly, I had something entirely different in mind when I hear folks talk about wife swapping.


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2019)

Well, today IS "hump day".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2019)

LOL, It's comforting to know that if times ever get tough you have some options! nthego:


----------



## 911 (Jan 17, 2019)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 17, 2019)

I wanted a camel for the longest time. I had llamas then and they are related. They start at about $9,000-not too bad but that` just the beginning. Fencing has to be very,very strong-much stronger than what was keeping my donkeys and llamas contained. So we would probably be looking at another $5,000, at least, for fencing. Then there is the feed. And then realizing that there isn`t a vet around here who knows much about llamas-so finding one that knows the first thing about camels would be impossible. Meaning that if it needed a vet,it would have to be transported to the veterinary school two hours away. Not even sure how you transport a camel lol.

All of that being said,I did have a friend who owned a camel. Went all through school with her,but after high school she moved to North Carolina-or maybe it was South Carolina. Anyway,she was a vet tech and somehow ended up with this camel. She had it for many years. She may even still have it-not sure what their lifespan is.


----------



## 911 (Jan 19, 2019)

Every time that I hear about camels, I think of the Geico commercial.


----------

